# FS: Angle heads, LOTS



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

*sold please delete*

** EDIT: lower prices! **

Not all have their retaining clips. 
7x Can Am 3" Wide Track (runs more like a 3.5", 1 is direct application)
1x Can Am 3" Standard (used it 2 or 3 times, virtually new, alone worth $100)
2x Can Am 2.5" Standard
1x Can Am Bead Applicator (retaining clip missing)
*** ALL ABOVE SOLD *** EBAY, $125. 

1x Tape Tech 3.5" Angle Head. barely used. Not my style. $195. EDIT $165

Shipping INCLUDED to Canada. +$10 to the USA.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a good deal! :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

McDusty said:


> 7x Can Am 3" Wide Track (runs more like a 3.5", 1 is direct application)
> 1x Can Am 3" Standard
> 2x Can Am 2.5" Standard
> 1x Can Am Bead Applicator
> ...


Good deal. If I hadn't just bought a couple Can-Am flushers, I'd have taken you up on it.

I like Can-Am's bead applicator, when I use it with my Columbia mud tube.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hit me up.
I'll take you up on that offer.
I just threw out 2 of my old flushers.
You can call or text me.
Brian 
(705) 919-5921
or e-mail: [email protected]cision-taping.com


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

New price on Tape Tech flusher, $165.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

will you ship to miami? Time to upgrade the tool inventory


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, Will ship USA +10$. Canada, Free. AUS/NZ/UK we'll figure it out. 

Only thing left is the Tape Tech.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

nice scrap.. but the anglehead is the only thing worth buying and it is too big. Good luck with selling


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

chris said:


> nice scrap.. but the anglehead is the only thing worth buying and it is too big. Good luck with selling



The person that just bought all the Can-Am stuff would disagree with you.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I run N star Blade 3.5 no factory bevel skim repair ever, sander fits good on chewing 
hard ridge and then sand into angle, now if Mcdusty through in some tacos moore woulda been all over it like a Mexican


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Have the tape tech on ebay now for $195, price for DWT members still at $165. bump.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

ALL SOLD! 

please delete thread.


----------

